# Wow, what a car



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Which Car?

Kind of lonely on here now with no posts to read


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

Indeed 

2001 S3


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Welcome to the dark side! Any thoughts on it vs your TT?

Steve


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

We've got a 210bhp S3, a 225 TTC and a 180TTR.
I prefer the S3's driving position but the TT has more side support in the seats. I know this isn't very technical but S3 feels more chuckable as well and doesn't give me as much grief with the police or other drivers.
Can't beat the TTR for the summer though ;D ;D


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I loved my A3 and miss him :'(


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

techincally you still got an A3


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Or is it a Golf or a Leon or an Octavia or all of them.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

actually, I think its an S3 without the Recaros


----------

